# Preserving Tehcnology



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm looking for a solution for long term technology storage. 

I'm going to have 20 or so thumb drives, half of them are being sent out ASAP, but the other I will be holding onto. 

I know they won't decay like organic matter (food) but I'm still worried about an EMP. Should I build a small Faraday cage? 

My family history is going to be on all these, and I fear I may be the last person in my generation who cares about it, so if anything happens to me I would like my children and grandchildren to have the ability to access it.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Stone tablets.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I know this is not an answer to your question, but I found a heritage book where you fill out the answers to many many questions about your family history. I then gave it to my Dad and asked him to fill out his portion, then it went to my Mom. I do not have Grandparents on either side but if I did they would have started the process. I have been adding to it for years. No it is not a complete record of my family history but it does give me a whole lot of good info. I keep it in a dry bag in my fire resistant document safe.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Austin said:


> I'm looking for a solution for long term technology storage.
> 
> I'm going to have 20 or so thumb drives, half of them are being sent out ASAP, but the other I will be holding onto.
> 
> ...


get an old microwave

remove all of the electrical components

mount in basement

place digital media inside (8gb micro sd card-s are $5, you can fit a few dozen inside a matchbook)

keep door closed during EMP event

OR

burn a lot of DVD-Rs & keep DVD drive inside cage


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Ok that keeps the thumb drives safe but that doesn't mean there will be a device to read them... Also, if EMP hits, and we have to rebuild, and The OS on computers is not built to read NTFS partitions the data could be lost anyway... So stick an old laptop in there too...


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Why don't you print out some of the things you think will be lost? I know you have a lot of info, but at least print out the most valuable info. 

As for a faraday cage, we use ammo cans.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

invision said:


> Ok that keeps the thumb drives safe but that doesn't mean there will be a device to read them... Also, if EMP hits, and we have to rebuild, and The OS on computers is not built to read NTFS partitions the data could be lost anyway... So stick an old laptop in there too...


You can put a laptop in a faraday cage for safekeeping. That is what we did.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Old microwaves tend to leak microwaves out through the seal. If they leak out they will leak in.

The ammo can tends to be a good faraday cage but so is any other metal container that is sealed on all six sides. Remember to insulate the item you want to protect from the inside of the box. Cardboard works for this. If you allow your item to touch the metal box the box will act as an antenna and you product will be zapped. 

Wrap your item in bubble wrap or any other insulating material, a layer of tin foil, another layer of insulation, and another layer of foil, a final layer of insulation, then place in your cardboard lined metal box. 

Another option is to place your items underground. An old mine or root cellar should do quite nicely. Take a hand held radio or cell phone, turn it on, walk underground, if you lose signal you have probably found a good spot.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

Printouts. Printouts are a must.

Also, you can use a regular metal trashcan as a faraday cage.

That'd be my suggestion. Stick a barebones PC in there (or a mac, whatever), along with all your thumb drives.

That should hold everything fine...


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Austin said:


> I'm looking for a solution for long term technology storage.
> 
> I'm going to have 20 or so thumb drives, half of them are being sent out ASAP, but the other I will be holding onto.
> 
> ...


I think the bolded part might be an incorrect assumption, but I'm not sure if you meant it as "wont decay as fast as organic matter" of you've assumed that since it's digital its now zombie proof??

Nothing lasts forever, and all computer media is magnetic, some is more fragile than others, but it's ALL vulnerable to decay.

To emphasize my point, at work, we had perfectly good backup tapes that were essentially useless because the tape drives we'd been using to burn the backups were replaced, and over the course of their lifetimes, those tape drives had worn, and that meant only those specific drives could read the tapes they'd written. OOPS!!!!!!!!

PRO TIP: a backup plan is only a real plan if you can prove that you can restore it.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

I prefer books. I worked in industry too long to believe in anything electronic being durable. I hae books that are over 100 years old, and they work just fine.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

machinist said:


> I prefer books. I worked in industry too long to believe in anything electronic being durable. I hae books that are over 100 years old, and they work just fine.


Well, all media has to be cared for to a certain extent - I'm sure none of your hundred year old books were stored outside, or at the bottom of a swimming pool. 

Aluminum layer CD/DVD discs will last 25-100 years before physical degradation makes them useless, some bit rot will occur before then, especially with overuse. Archival gold (yes, real $1800/oz gold) layered discs are estimated to last 300-500 years! Magnetic fields are not a factor affecting optic based storage media, except for the readers!


----------



## OffgridSid (Aug 28, 2011)

*Long Term Technology Storage*



Austin said:


> I'm looking for a solution for long term technology storage.
> 
> I'm going to have 20 or so thumb drives, half of them are being sent out ASAP, but the other I will be holding onto.
> 
> ...


Hey Austin;

An Aluma-Wallet makes a great Faraday cage and will hold forty or so thumb drives.

The problem is that to use a thumb drive, you need a functioning computer.

A better alternative might be a Kindle Touch, Kindle Fire or other Android Tab outfitted with a solar charger and a couple spare sets of LITHIUM Batteries.

The lithiums have a 15 to 20 year shelf life if left uncharged in the first place.

I am currently using all three of the above alternatives, each with 640 books, containing pretty much the sum total of human knowledge in all of the science, mechanics & technology areas.

Offgridsid


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

@ The_Blob,

No, you are right. Books need to be protected and properly stored. The good part is, I can read them by firelight, if necessary, or with God's good sunshine every day. Real low tech = reliable.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

There's a lot of great solutions here guys. I appreciate the help.

We are already going to do a print out and bind. I have a family member in printing so I can get a good quality book pretty cheap. 

My thought with the thumb drives is to be able to transfer them to new media when applicable, but to have enough copies to send out if requested.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

OffgridSid said:


> An Aluma-Wallet makes a great Faraday cage and will hold forty or so thumb drives.


I wouldn't trust that thing!!!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

OffgridSid said:


> H with a solar charger and a couple spare sets of LITHIUM Batteries.The lithiums have a 15 to 20 year shelf life if left uncharged in the first place.


It seems like NiMH are a really good choice, too.

http://www.powerstream.com/Storage.htm
"Restore such batteries to original performance by repeating several cycles of charging and discharging. When storing batteries for more than one year, charge at least once a year to prevent leakage and deterioration of performance due to self-discharging."

I have some NiMH "DieHard" AA batteries from Sears I bought for my digital camera in 2001. They still work to this day.

http://www.stefanv.com/electronics/using_nimh.html

The "20 year" lithiujms are single use, not rechargeable  -
http://www.survivalistboards.com/showthread.php?t=257835


----------



## OffgridSid (Aug 28, 2011)

*Lithium Shelf Life:*



LincTex said:


> It seems like NiMH are a really good choice, too.
> 
> http://www.powerstream.com/Storage.htm
> "Restore such batteries to original performance by repeating several cycles of charging and discharging. When storing batteries for more than one year, charge at least once a year to prevent leakage and deterioration of performance due to self-discharging."
> ...


ALL Lithiums have a very long shelf life: And the rechargeables have at least a 15 year shelf life during which they can be charged for the first time as if they are New.


----------

